# AP Body Kit



## NV1086 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi all~ I realize I am very late to the table here but I am going to ask anyway.

Yesterday I finally, FINALLY got my GTO after many years of searching for one that fit. I picked up a mint '04 black on black with red seats/trim, and super low miles, so very happy to say the least. Anyhow I am trying to track down the AP side skirts and rear bumper cover. I have had next to no luck finding these items, would seam they have all gone the way of the dodo, but im sure somebody, somewhere must still have a stock of them or something similar. So if anyone has any ideas where I could look it would be very helpful, Thanks all


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I haven't heard mention of that kit in over five years. I seem to remember discussing it on one of the other GTO sites and they weren't making them anymore back then. That may be a tough find......


----------



## NV1086 (Oct 7, 2012)

HP11 said:


> I haven't heard mention of that kit in over five years. I seem to remember discussing it on one of the other GTO sites and they weren't making them anymore back then. That may be a tough find......


I figured as much, like I said "late to the table" couldn't hurt to ask around though, thank you


----------

